# LEM Grinder  #5 or #8 ???



## mr chuck roast (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a dedicated grinder for sausages and ground beef.

Been using my old KitchenAide Stand Mixer w/grinder attachment.

I'm only grinding 5 to 10 lbs of meat at a time.

I have decide on the LEM but not sure size is best.

Do I really need the #8 or will the #5 do the job?

BTW, my AMNPS showed up and used it to smole some turkey legs.

Worked GREAT!

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2013)

Both of the LEM products are good.... Read the revues and also see what the folks here have to say also.....  More info is always better...    Check the throat size to see what size hunks you have to cut the meat to so it will be easy to insert into the grinder.... 

Personally, I would not go any smaller than a #8... I have a #12 for larger batches and use the KA grinder for small jobs....  I think the KA is a #5 but not sure about that....

Dave


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Both of the Lem you mentioned are good.  I have a Northern Grinder. I have done 30+ LB hatches. For most things i double grind.

As Tim Taylor would say
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Happy smoken.

David


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the LEM #5 electric grinder. I'm really happy with it. The biggest disadvantage is that you have to cut your meat/fat into fairly small pieces, say around 1" in size, to fit through the feeding tube into the auger.  But the grinder has a great bite, I have no trouble with smear or clogging as long as I trim off the really stretchy sinew and keep my meat/fat cold. I can even grind chicken skin with no problem.

I usually make 5 lb batches of sausage. It only takes a few minutes to run the 5 lbs through the #5 grinder. I also usually do double grind. The second time through the grinder is more tedious because the ground meat doesn't fall through the feeding tube, you have to push it with the stomper. Because the feeding tube is narrow, there is a lot of suction when you pull the stomper back and so it is a little tougher to feed the ground meat through. However, it still only takes maybe 5 minutes to run the 5 lbs through the second time. 

Hope you find this helpful.  I'm sure you will be really happy with either the #5 or the #8. And the customer service at LEM is fantastic.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 25, 2013)

I looked at both the 5 & 8 before purchasing and opted for the #8 for the horsepower and size. I usually only do 5-10 lbs at a time and it is more than capable of handling that is a short time -

it takes me longer to chunk the meat! The diameter of the tube from the tray is about 2". I grind my homemade burger one time through a med plate. If I'm double grinding,

I put the meat back in the fridge to firm up before doing the second grind and for the most part rarely use the stomper other than to push the meat to the feed tube. When I bought mine, there was 

only about a $20 difference between the #5 and the #8 as well.

Lots of folks like the Northern Grinder too.


----------



## genek (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll second the #8, I got one and it makes short work of 5 to 10 pound batches of sausage. Also i got a 1/2 inch plate and double grind for sausage, breaks up the meat and any fascia and makes the smaller grinds go faster with out the smearing.

GeneK


----------



## mr chuck roast (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the help.

Looks like it's gonna be the #8.

$60.00 more than the #5. $219 vs $279.

But what the hay...

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## themule69 (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr Chuck Roast said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be the #8.
> 
> ...


You will be very happy with your choice.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 27, 2013)

You should be very happy with it. I also use the Food Grade Spray Silicone and spray all the parts before grinding. Helps with keeping things going smoothly and clean up.


----------

